# Jersey Memorial Day weekend herf



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Ok fellow Jersians, Fred (Puffy69) is coming into our neck of the woods for memorial day weekend. Which means we have to herf. Because herfing with Fred means scores of hot chicks  

He's gonna be in the Newark area, i've been wracking my brain for a solid place for herfin for a couple of days now. I'm open to suggestions, as the new smoking law makes things a tad difficult.

Thus far i'm leaning towards taking over Hammerheads place


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

Crap. I'm up on Bloch Island that weekend. My stupid sister has to pick that weekend to get freakin married. So insensitive of her - she's such a brat. 

Sorry I'll miss out on this one, would love to get the chance to meet a real rock star. Are you gonna end the herf with full-catalog blod transfusions for everyone?


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

I like to try and attend this one - but I am afraid that I don't really have any suggestions for a location.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

I can make this too, but unfortunately have no clue as to where to go. Let me know!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

justinphilly said:


> I can make this too, but unfortunately have no clue as to where to go. Let me know!


We'll iron out a place once a few more people chime in. Also need to know what day works best for everyone.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Joe..We have a gig on Friday nite and we're trying to get that cancelled. But if not i'll be there saturday. Sunday would probably be the best day. I thats good for everyone? If we get that cancelled, I'll be there thursday or Friday.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

I am off all weekend, so either day works for me. I will keep checking this thread.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Sunday works for me. I'll start researching places in or around Newark.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Some fellows at another forum just held a herf at:

http://www.azucarcubancuisine.com/pages/363529/index.htm

There's a thread over at BOTL and (I think) CW.

Of couse, that is the cuban restuarant in Jersey City.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

nisiar said:


> Some fellows at another forum just held a herf at:
> 
> http://www.azucarcubancuisine.com/pages/363529/index.htm
> 
> ...


Maybe. Was thinking something a bit more centrally located. Long haul for our southern gorillas.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Thus far i'm leaning towards taking over Hammerheads place


LOL!

We might be able to do that, but I'm nowhere near central NJ, I'm up North near the NY border. Stay tuned...

In the absence of other alternatives, we could go to Ashes in Red Bank. There's another location that's a beer pub in New Brunswick (?) that I've heard had smoking, but that was before the ban.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

I think that there is a JR's in Whippany which is not too - too far from Newark.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

joed said:


> I think that there is a JR's in Whippany which is not too - too far from Newark.


Yeah..Dont want to be too far from Newark. Cab fare gets rediculous. Unless I can take the subway to a place or I might just rent a car. Never been to Newark..Should be interesting..Might need some GPS.LOL


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

fred, i will be coming from philly, so if its is even remotely on the way i can pick u up

i just have noo f'ing clue where whippany is though.. but i do have navigation in my car.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

joed said:


> I think that there is a JR's in Whippany which is not too - too far from Newark.


We herfed there last time. Wasn't bad, just need to set up the seating better. It's also relatively close to Newark. If that's the consensus, i'll call ahead and see if I can arrange something better. When I went to the VCC herf there they let us move the tables around, worked out much better.

And i'm sure one of us can pick you up! Think the exit after whippany is newark lol.

I still like the idea of Rob's house though. Fred can bring the girls, Rob has guns, joed and I got smokes, justin can rally some hos, and someone can bring beer. That sounds like a helluva herf right there


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

I'll be down to smoke with you guys. I'm always up for a road trip to me some fellow cigar nuts


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

RedBaron said:


> I'll be down to smoke with you guys. I'm always up for a road trip to me some fellow cigar nuts


Just as long as you bring the pizza


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Fred can bring the girls, Rob has guns, joed and I got smokes, justin can rally some hos, and someone can bring beer. That sounds like a helluva herf right there


That sounds like a plan!


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

I'll def bring pizza, only prob is it may be cold by the time I get there!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

justinphilly said:


> fred, i will be coming from philly, so if its is even remotely on the way i can pick u up
> 
> i just have noo f'ing clue where whippany is though.. but i do have navigation in my car.


That would be cool. Thanks.


carbonbased_al said:


> I still like the idea of Rob's house though. Fred can bring the girls, Rob has guns, joed and I got smokes, justin can rally some hos, and someone can bring beer. That sounds like a helluva herf right there


That does sound good.. Im all in.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

RedBaron said:


> I'll def bring pizza, only prob is it may be cold by the time I get there!


Oh, i'd expect it would be


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

As a bartender manager I have access to some good prices on great beers! Chris, if you want to come up to my place, we can drive over together and grab Fred. 

Keep is posted!


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Hey Justin, for me heading your way is opposite of heading to Jersey. If you want we can meet somewhere along the turnpike and roll (Insert Voice of Brad Pitt from Snatch) "Caravan" style to go pick up Fred. Smitty, I'll just grab a few pies from the local pizzeria, near wherever we are.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

RedBaron said:


> Hey Justin, for me heading your way is opposite of heading to Jersey. If you want we can meet somewhere along the turnpike and roll (Insert Voice of Brad Pitt from Snatch) "Caravan" style to go pick up Fred. Smitty, I'll just grab a few pies from the local pizzeria, near wherever we are.


:r Don't worry about the food. I was making a joke about the pizza. Guess no one else got it so:

http://www.redbaron.com/publish/default.htm

 There is a steak place with a decent bar right across the street. Food will not be a problem!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> :r Don't worry about the food. I was making a joke about the pizza. Guess no one else got it so:
> 
> http://www.redbaron.com/publish/default.htm
> 
> There is a steak place with a decent bar right across the street. Food will not be a problem!


I did,....Red Barron Pizza... Old school..funny as sh1t Joe.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Do you fellows mind another chair at the table? This location is just to close to miss, I'd like to attend and meet some faces behind the names.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

nisiar said:


> Do you fellows mind another chair at the table? This location is just to close to miss, I'd like to attend and meet some faces behind the names.


More is better! Everyone is welcome!


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Great! Count me in. :dr


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

has anything been going on with this?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Still happening. Still not sure whether we doin saturday or sunday though.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

as long as I can get out of my gig on friday, I can make saturday..sunday for sure. I'll know soon. If saturday is better for everyone else than go for it and I'll catch some of you guys on sunday if I dont make saturday. If I get off fridays gig, I'll be there on thursday or friday..Peace..


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

I'm down for Sunday


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

I'm good for either day, it doesn't matter which.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Looks like Fred can do either day. If sunday is better, is all good with me. I do think they open longer on saturday though.

We should plan to meet up early though. With our wonderful new anti-smoking laws in effect, the lounge fills up quick. I'll probably get there a bit earlier and make sure we have seating.


----------



## joshua-cr (Sep 7, 2005)

Hey guys, where exactly are you deciding to meet? I am here in Bloomfield, but carless. I was one of the people who hit up Azucar in JC the two times we herfed there. If anyone wants to meet up that weekend for a smaller herf there is also a little lounge in Montclair on Bloomfield Ave. called Fume that about 5 or 6 of us got together at one time. They have BYOB so you can drink, smoke and watch the flatscreen TV.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Looks like Fred can do either day. If sunday is better, is all good with me. I do think they open longer on saturday though.
> 
> We should plan to meet up early though. With our wonderful new anti-smoking laws in effect, the lounge fills up quick. I'll probably get there a bit earlier and make sure we have seating.


Ok fellas..im coming down thursday, got out of my gigs and probably gonna spend thurs and friday with the wife in newark. so lets do saturday joe since its open longer. but im game for either.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Looks like Fred can do either day. If sunday is better, is all good with me. I do think they open longer on saturday though.
> 
> We should plan to meet up early though. With our wonderful new anti-smoking laws in effect, the lounge fills up quick. I'll probably get there a bit earlier and make sure we have seating.


Joe, have you tried to call JR and make a reservation based on the number of those who have confirmed so far? JR has a couple lounges and if we have a reservation for a party of 'x' many people, they might give us the anteroom that was off limits the last time.


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

I would like to make a case for Sunday..
A) UFC is on Sat night (Gracie v Hughes)
b) I have no plans on sunday
c) Jesus lets me speed on sundays
d) I need a reason to leave the house to avoid chores from fiance

Please take this into consideration. 

Thanks
Chris


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Can we get the day settled here - I need to do something important - like make a tee time! 

So, carbonbased_al - please put up a post that says something like - this place, this time - be there or be square!

OK? thanks


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

I agree with above


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

joed said:


> Can we get the day settled here - I need to do something important - like make a tee time!
> 
> So, carbonbased_al - please put up a post that says something like - this place, this time - be there or be square!
> 
> OK? thanks


I wanna play


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

joed said:


> Can we get the day settled here - I need to do something important - like make a tee time!
> 
> So, carbonbased_al - please put up a post that says something like - this place, this time - be there or be square!
> 
> OK? thanks


Will do. I'll give em a buzz tomorrow, check out both days, get times and such. I'll post the update tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Okay, update. They were open still. So it's gonna have to be saturday as they are closed this sunday cause of memorial day (????). They are gonna set us up in the main lounge either towards the back corner or by the big screen (whichever you guys prefer). And I will be putting tables together so we can all interact this time. They open at 12 noon, i'm gonna be there right when the doors open to meet up with them to help get everything set up. I figure seating for 15 people ought to be safe.

Alternatively I can rent out the side lounge as Rob suggested, but then we all have to chip in some cash as that does cost money. Plus there is no service there, have to get up and go to the bar to get drinks and food (GASP)!


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

Joe, did they say how much that lounge cost? It might be worth a ten-spot from each of us to have some quiet, rather than the noise of the main lounge. And I'm not above getting my own drinks. Been doin' it for 44 years, I can manage a little while longer.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Hammerhead said:


> Joe, did they say how much that lounge cost? It might be worth a ten-spot from each of us to have some quiet, rather than the noise of the main lounge. And I'm not above getting my own drinks. Been doin' it for 44 years, I can manage a little while longer.


Y'know they didn't, and I probably should have asked. I will find that out.

EDIT: And of course the damn lady has gone home. I'll call again tomorrow and post the cost for the private room.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

BASTAGES!!! Somebody feel sorry for me and fly me out to party!!!:tg 











j/k! Hope you bitches have fun!!!


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Hammerhead said:


> Joe, did they say how much that lounge cost? It might be worth a ten-spot from each of us to have some quiet, rather than the noise of the main lounge. And I'm not above getting my own drinks. Been doin' it for 44 years, I can manage a little while longer.


:tpd: Quiet is a good thing!


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Hammerhead said:


> Joe, did they say how much that lounge cost? It might be worth a ten-spot from each of us to have some quiet, rather than the noise of the main lounge. And I'm not above getting my own drinks. Been doin' it for 44 years, I can manage a little while longer.


So I'm guessing TTgirl is not going? :r


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

JR's actually emailed me the space info last night, cost for the private space is $75 an hour. And get this, no beer in there. Only wine and port


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> JR's actually emailed me the space info last night, cost for the private space is $75 an hour. And get this, no beer in there. Only wine and port


d'OH! Ok, where I'm concerned, we can skip that. Main lounge, it is.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

RedBaron said:


> So I'm guessing TTgirl is not going? :r


Dunnow. Probably, but just in case, it never hurts to have a backup plan.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Hammerhead said:


> Dunnow. Probably, but just in case, it never hurts to have a backup plan.


Rob, I need your cell number again. Think I deleted it after I called you drunk that one time :r


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Hammerhead said:


> Dunnow. Probably, but just in case, it never hurts to have a backup plan.


Oh, and Rob remember to bring your dupont lighter. We have to compare my lotus to your dupont like we said we were gonna do months ago :r


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Oh, and Rob remember to bring your dupont lighter. We have to compare my lotus to your dupont like we said we were gonna do months ago :r


After you do the comparison, I think you should then both go and buy a blazer :r :r


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

joed said:


> After you do the comparison, I think you should then both go and buy a blazer :r :r


I have used blazers before. When I was out at socal all i did was bum GOATLOCKERs blazer the whole time :r

They great lighters, but I like a little more flash to my lighters.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> I have used blazers before. When I was out at socal all i did was bum GOATLOCKERs blazer the whole time :r
> 
> They great lighters, but I like a little more flash to my lighters.


Yeah..it sucks that you cant trust bringing good lighters on the plane. Im gonna be bumming lights all night aswell..Cant wait to meet you guys. See ya Saturday..


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Have fun ya bastages! 

Freddy, call me on Saturday and I'll say what's up to everyone. I'll probably be drunk already as we are having a huge ass crawfish boil that day! :al


----------



## TTgirl (Sep 8, 2005)

RedBaron said:


> So I'm guessing TTgirl is not going? :r


:r

I've been following along - I was just hanging back waiting for the final decision on the day! I should be able to make it.

:al Reporting for duty! LOL!!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Rock Star said:


> Yeah..it sucks that you cant trust bringing good lighters on the plane. Im gonna be bumming lights all night aswell..Cant wait to meet you guys. See ya Saturday..


You'd just leave it on the table and lose it even it you could take it on the plane Freddie!!:r

Sounds like yens are gonna have a time. Take some pictures and share knuckleheads..


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

floydp said:


> You'd just leave it on the table and lose it even it you could take it on the plane Freddie!!:r
> 
> Sounds like yens are gonna have a time. Take some pictures and share knuckleheads..


You aint lying..Damn that pissed me off. Never bought a high end lighter since or cutter...:c You know i'll take pics like a Japanese guy at Disney.:r


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

TTgirl said:


> :r
> 
> I've been following along - I was just hanging back waiting for the final decision on the day! I should be able to make it.
> 
> :al Reporting for duty! LOL!!


Excellent! The more the merrier. We all need to bothr PaulMac to come too 

And this time around, people need to smoke my cigars! Last time I brought a boatload of stuff and nobody took!


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Should be a good time. I'm just so happy I got a get out of jail free card from the fiance'.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Excellent! The more the merrier. We all need to bothr PaulMac to come too
> 
> And this time around, people need to smoke my cigars! Last time I brought a boatload of stuff and nobody took!


I talked to Paul the other night and gave him so much sh1t...He says he doesnt wanna Herf..We will blow his phone up on Saturday and F^ck with him...Lol..btw...Im here..Gonna go to the city tomorrow..Do lunch?


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

If someone has a Otterbox they don't use or want anymore, I will gladly buy it saturday. I don't like traveling with a brown paper bag. Just looking for one of the 10ct ones.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Excellent! The more the merrier. We all need to bothr PaulMac to come too
> 
> And this time around, people need to smoke my cigars! Last time I brought a boatload of stuff and nobody took!


Heh... be careful what you wish for!


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

I am too lazy (and fat) to read through the whole thread. Is this Saturday or Sunday?


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

bonggoy said:


> I am too lazy (and fat) to read through the whole thread. Is this Saturday or Sunday?


I sure hope we settled on Saturday - that's when I'm going.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

From my reading it's Saturday, starting ~ noon. That's when I plan on arriving, see you all there!


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

bonggoy said:


> I am too ...fat... to read through the whole thread.


 what the...??

hey folks, don't do anything that i wouldn't


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

DonWeb said:


> what the...??
> 
> hey folks, don't do anything that i wouldn't


AAAaaaahhhhhhhhhh.... and the question is: What _wouldn't _you do???? 

In the meantime, if any of y'all are looking for another secondary (tertiary... or so on...) I stumbled on *THESE*. I'll bring 'em with me if any of "ally'all" are interested. If I can clear 'em out in one fell swoop, that would be awesome!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

This was a great herf. 8+ hours of cigar goodness. Thanks to all who made it! Was great meeting joed, nsiar, redbaron, rockstar, and justinphilly for the first time! Was also great to see hammerhead and ttgirl again.

Well done all, for once i'm smoked out!


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

Bro, had a great time. Likewise, it's always fun to hang with y'all. Thanks for the terrific smokes. Hopefully the next time we meet, I'll be in a position to repay your generosity.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Hammerhead said:


> Bro, had a great time. Likewise, it's always fun to hang with y'all. Thanks for the terrific smokes. Hopefully the next time we meet, I'll be in a position to repay your generosity.


I FINALLY got you to take some of my smokes! 

And RedBaron, I am sorry for the horror I put you through


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Great people, great Herf. Many thanks to everyone, it was a pleasure to spend time with all of you. 
Besides organizing this get-together, carbonbased_al brought full baggies of cigar whoop***, and spread it liberally around the group. I believe I speak for all in recognizing his incredible generosity, kudos, kudos, kudos!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

It was even better than these guys have described. carbonbased_al is way too generous - with his cigars and his knowledge. It was a great time with a great bunch of people - I even managed to get Rock Star back to his hotel in one piece.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Sounds like a great time guys!! Where are the pics!?!?


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

hollywood said:


> Sounds like a great time guys!! Where are the pics!?!?


:tpd: Ok Freddie where are they, did you leave the camera at the herf??


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

joed said:


> It was even better than these guys have described. carbonbased_al is way too generous - with his cigars and his knowledge. It was a great time with a great bunch of people - I even managed to get Rock Star back to his hotel in one piece.


No small feat Joe. Hey did he stay awake for all the festivities? :r


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Sorry no pics this time..j/k..I left my camera cord to download to pc..my wife talked me into staying one more day so have to post them on monday when i get home....JoeVS is a sick botl..thanks for setting this up..lots of outstanding smokes floating around.cant wait to do it again someday. i also wanna give special thanks to justinphilly and joed for going out of their way to pick me up and taking be back. Great meeting ya and thanks to all for everything.


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

:hn


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

RedBaron said:


> :hn


:r :r :r Still recovering?


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

carbonbased_al said:


> :r :r :r Still recovering?


That means he had a good time, used to be my barometer for a good time had the night before(back when I could recover), the worse I felt the better the time. If I talked to my buddy RALPH more than once then I knew it was note worthy. :r


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> :r :r :r Still recovering?


Wow! that power house farmie must have done a number on you joe good thang yousaved one for later:r


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

I, for one, wish that i was offered one of those great smokes.. i only got a cohina reserva, and a few others.!!


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

justinphilly said:


> I, for one, wish that i was offered one of those great smokes.. i only got a cohina reserva, and a few others.!!


Justin, just 'cause you're a helluva guy, I stumbled across a couple extra (for you to poop on) that I'll pass along in exchange for the PSD4's. :r

More lousy photos on *my site*, but props to RedBaron for powering through TWO of the Toscanis. I can't WAIT to read _that _review.

Oh, and Joe... never say that I don't got your back... I did warn you ahead of time. :tg


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Hammerhead said:


> Justin, just 'cause you're a helluva guy, I stumbled across a couple extra (for you to poop on) that I'll pass along in exchange for the PSD4's. :r
> 
> More lousy photos on *my site*, but props to RedBaron for powering through TWO of the Toscanis. I can't WAIT to read _that _review.
> 
> Oh, and Joe... never say that I don't got your back... I did warn you ahead of time. :tg


I heard they tasted like bigfoots....what..:r ..nice meeting ya bro..say hi to TT


----------



## TTgirl (Sep 8, 2005)

floydp said:


> That means he had a good time, used to be my barometer for a good time had the night before(back when I could recover), the worse I felt the better the time. If I talked to my buddy RALPH more than once then I knew it was note worthy. :r


Ah, but the Baron and Smitty had a bit of a different reason for having to "recover". Stay tuned... :r

Gentlemen, great getting to see you all - my thanks to you for the smokes and the good company. Hope we can do it again soon!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Ok Folks here they are.. The pics are limited..Appearently your not allowed to take pics inside of JR's..

*Joe VS debating if he should smoke this Sumbitch.*










*VS says,"Hey..Hammerhead." I'll give you a Cuban Davi if you smoke these 2 at a time..Hammerhead says, Uh...Hell No! *










*Redbarron jumps in and says, "Hell, I'll take that Challenge."*










*How far do I have to smoke this? Half way.*


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

*I win!!! *










(*Sarcasm*) *I give this Cigar 2 thumbs up!!!*










*Man this Cigar taste like Bigfoots D1ck.*


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

*TTGirl is Chillin*










*Rare Pic of Joed*










*Left to Right: Virtual Smitty, Hammerhead, Nisar, Joed *










*Outside in the parking lot saying our goodbyes..
*


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Thanks for the pics Freddie, looks like yens had a great time. Now if I run into you folks I'll know you.


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

Looks like good times! I shall join you guys one day!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

floydp said:


> Thanks for the pics Freddie, looks like yens had a great time. Now if I run into you folks I'll know you.


You bet..You know, I would have taken more but the server said I couldnt. Bogus I tell ya. Well we had a very nice long Herf.. These Guys can really Herf. Joe had a really nice line up for us that included a cigar from the 2000 Habanos Festival, '83 ERdM Panetela Largas. Which were awesome. We traded alot of cigars and just had a good time learning from Joe VS. Boy knows his sh1t..I just felt bad that I didnt bring any Hot Chicks for them to hang with.:r


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> I just felt bad that I didnt bring any Hot Chicks for them to hang with.:r


Ok, so how 'bout we have another HERF so you have a chance to redeem yourself?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Hammerhead said:


> Ok, so how 'bout we have another HERF so you have a chance to redeem yourself?


I second that idea!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm ready for Jersey Herf 2!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Hammerhead said:


> Ok, so how 'bout we have another HERF so you have a chance to redeem yourself?


Ok..but your gonna have to redeem yourself too and bring us something good this time..No mummy fingers or what ever you called them.lol..as for Joe VS, like I said, were gonna have to take a trip as soon as those buddy passes kick in.Cuz aint no girls in Newark.:r


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Hammerhead said:


> Ok, so how 'bout we have another HERF so you have a chance to redeem yourself?


Redemption is over rated!


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

ah yes, the women of Newark,NJ, world renowned for their beauty and intellect. :r Next Jersey herf, I am gonna try to smoke 2 cremosas and two tuscanies simultaneously.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

joed said:


> Redemption is over rated!


I'm telling the Pope you said that!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

RedBaron said:


> ah yes, the women of Newark,NJ, world renowned for their beauty and intellect. :r Next Jersey herf, I am gonna try to smoke 2 cremosas and two tuscanies simultaneously.


Oh snap, you got some balls son! :r

Next time, I treating the jersey crew to highlanders and lars tetens!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Next time, I treating the jersey crew to highlanders and lars tetens!


I can remember a time when I had to drive all over Indianapolis to find the Lars Tetens - I liked them - thank goodness that sometimes you grow out of some of your more stupid behaviors.


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Ah yes Lars Tetens, cigar rolling developed by the original tribes of South America. This man can roll a robusto or make a metal skateboard. He truly is a modern day Da Vinci. :r

Although he looks like Gutter from PCU!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

RedBaron said:


> Ah yes Lars Tetens, cigar rolling developed by the original tribes of South America. This man can roll a robusto or make a metal skateboard. He truly is a modern day Da Vinci. :r
> 
> Although he looks like Gutter from PCU!


Thanks, now I know what to tempt you with next time!


----------

